# Is this stunner real



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,

i was just looking about on goggle and found the little beauty

Google Image Result for http://www.wildherps.com/images/herps/standard/016343_pigmy_rattler.jpg

Is this real or Photo shopped 
if it is real does anyone keep them ?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought i told you to stop painting snakes blue:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> Thought i told you to stop painting snakes blue:lol2:


:lol2: 
your mistaking me for the guy that make the albino royal pink :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> your mistaking me for the guy that make the albino royal pink :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh yeah :blush: haha nice snake tho if its real


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

They are indeed very variable, not dusky's but carolina's but you can see what I mean

carolina pigmy rattlesnakes | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

HMHB


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> They are indeed very variable, not dusky's but carolina's but you can see what I mean
> 
> carolina pigmy rattlesnakes | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> HMHB


Wow there stunning looking snakes 
i didn't know they also red :gasp:
thanks for the info mate 
:2thumb:
Ty


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> They are indeed very variable, not dusky's but carolina's but you can see what I mean
> 
> carolina pigmy rattlesnakes | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> HMHB


Ooooo they are very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

It wouldnt look like that in the flesh!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> It wouldnt look like that in the flesh!


Why? 
is it photo shopped ??


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Why?
> is it photo shopped ??


I messed around with the pic in photoshop last night, just out of interest.
The blue has definitely been upped. Check the rest of the picture around the snake and you can clearly see blue dotting in places there shouldn't be.
Top right corner is an obvious place, this clearly shows just how much blue has been added

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> I messed around with the pic in photoshop last night, just out of interest.
> The blue has definitely been upped. Check the rest of the picture around the snake and you can clearly see blue dotting in places there shouldn't be.
> Top right corner is an obvious place, this clearly shows just how much blue has been added
> 
> ...


Thanks mate i thought it was to good to be True 
would have been amazing if it was though :gasp:

Thanks for the help mate 
Tyler,


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a shame but, they're still beautiful creatures without the photoshop manipulation 
All the best,
Al


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

All the best Fella 
thanks for the Help 

Tyler,


----------

